# Looking for a RP partner!



## TimFox (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi 

I'm looking for a RP partner for either a SFW or NSFW RP - or one leading to the other c:

I just want to live out my fursona - either male or female - a bit.

sta.sh: Tim

Preferentially with a either a(nother) male or a(nother) TG(-character) -- in whatever direction.

I'm open for most stuff, as long as it doesn't contain the word "Hyper" of any kind ^^"

Let me know if you're interested :3


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 16, 2018)

TimFox said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a RP partner for either a SFW or NSFW RP - or one leading to the other c:
> 
> ...



Heu there I seem interested in this. pm back and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm more of an SFW rp-er. 

Maybe. What do you got?


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello I’m in so do we do this on discord or what


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

Your female fox with my male dragon perhaps?


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

What about me


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What about me


I'm sure your rad shades get you all the girls


----------



## TimFox (Jul 21, 2018)

. Mate397 said:


> Your female fox with my male dragon perhaps?


Sounds good to me, but I'm pretty occupied right now already x3 But - if you like - I'll come back to you c:


----------



## Selk-Hathor (Jul 21, 2018)

im always up for an rp!! i write all day with a few of my buddies!
You or anyone else in this thread~


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

TimFox said:


> Sounds good to me, but I'm pretty occupied right now already x3 But - if you like - I'll come back to you c:


Sure thing, I'm in no rush


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello I’m good at rp


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)

Here’s me


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## TimFox (Aug 9, 2018)

Juuuuuuuust wanted to ask - even though I do't expect a loooooot of answers...

Is there anyone who would be interested in a good, old...

"Vore-RP"? 

x__x

Let me know ^^"""


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 9, 2018)

TimFox said:


> Juuuuuuuust wanted to ask - even though I do't expect a loooooot of answers...
> 
> Is there anyone who would be interested in a good, old...
> 
> ...



yes Id do one


----------



## GloriusIdiot (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm probably a bit late to this thread to reply. But i am good at NSFW writing. I have a few stories on FA main site that have done well in my opinion. Is this still open?


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 16, 2018)

GloriusIdiot said:


> I'm probably a bit late to this thread to reply. But i am good at NSFW writing. I have a few stories on FA main site that have done well in my opinion. Is this still open?



Hey there. Yes Im still open to a Nsfw rp. You can just pm me and we could try and work things out.


----------

